# STARTSMART COMPLETE SUCCESS/FAIL STORIES



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Let's hear your success or fail stories about using the product. I'm not sure about everyone else, but it took several doses to fully cycle a large tank from square one with fish in. Granted, I made a huge newbie mistake on the first 180 gallon tank I set up, RIPieces, when I stocked it with about 20 Mbuna and no cycle. I tried every single product from Dr Tim's to TSS to Fritzzyme and none would bring down the ammonia and nitrite. So I tried Startsmart complete and within a couple of days the ammonia and nitrite levels started dropping. I dosed a couple more bottles over the next day or two and the tank was fully cycled. It didn't happen in 48 hours for me, but it did work that way on hospital tanks in which harsh meds were used that wiped out the BB. I've helped others get their tanks cycled using Startsmart and on average it takes about 4 days to a week. The product works a ton better on a fishless cycle though. That's where the 48 hour window is possible.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I've had very good experiences with it myself. I use it mainly for when I start my koi pond back up in the spring outside, as well as when I bring my koi inside for the winter. Mainly because I don't like to disturb my cichlid tank filters by taking any media out of them for my koi. So I started using it about 3 or 4 years ago for the Koi as well as when I need to set up a tank in a hurry for an unexpected reason. I usually just double the recommended dose when I first start it up and then add fish 48 hours. Haven't had any high ammonia readings and no nitrite after a couple days and never lost a fish to it. I got my sister started using it for her Koi as well about 2 years ago and she's had the same good experiences with it as I. I still try to make sure I keep tabs on the parameters for at least the first 2-3 weeks when I use it on a tank just because I am very OCD and worry about things, but so far it's worked as advertised for the number of years I have used it.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Glad to hear of the success stories with this product. The evolution of the hobby is happening like everything else weather we accept it or not.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

As stated in the "Aquarium Setup" forum; I used it to cycle a 75 gallon tank. I added the whole bottle, I forget how much it was supposed to treat (120 gallons maybe?), let it sit over night and then added ammonia up to 2 ppm. Within 24 hours it was down to 0 ppm. Repeated this twice more, did a 30% water change and added 12 juvenile Mbuna; tested the water daily. No ammonia, no nitrite and nitrate slowly began to climb. Kind of sounds too good to be true; I think over dosing with the whole bottle made the difference.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Old Newbie said:


> As stated in the "Aquarium Setup" forum; I used it to cycle a 75 gallon tank. I added the whole bottle, I forget how much it was supposed to treat (120 gallons maybe?), let it sit over night and then added ammonia up to 2 ppm. Within 24 hours it was down to 0 ppm. Repeated this twice more, did a 30% water change and added 12 juvenile Mbuna; tested the water daily. No ammonia, no nitrite and nitrate slowly began to climb. Kind of sounds too good to be true; I think over dosing with the whole bottle made the difference.


I agree, doubling the dose seems to work the best. It's definitely a whole lot faster than cycling the old fashioned way.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I have used Start Smart Complete to cycle six 40B tanks in anticipation of acquiring cichlids at local club auctions and it worked perfectly for me. I just followed the instructions exactly and on the day I added juvenile cichlids to each tank, I dosed again for tank volume and monitored ammonia and nitrite and never saw an increase for either.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

Deeda said:


> I dosed again for tank volume and monitored ammonia and nitrite and never saw an increase for either.


of long the 1st time after and how many times more and how often? :-? :-? :-? ...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Jose, I really don't remember as it has been almost 4 years since I set them up.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

no worries deeda... thx... :fish: :thumb: :thumb: :fish: ...


----------



## Robert.Cichlid (Feb 10, 2018)

How is this different than Stability?


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Robert.Cichlid said:


> How is this different than Stability?


I've used both; my observation between the two is that StartSmart works pretty much as advertised and Stability does not.


----------

